# Does Dehaze function add information to images?



## thommy (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi

I recently got a response in a forum that the Dehaze-function adds things to your image makes up elements and in that term is categorized as manipulated.
Which, compared to contrast and color and so on that can be used to some degree without having to call it manipulated.
So the question is generally how the Dehaze function is doing it's magic.

Best regards 
Thommy


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Aug 16, 2015)

> adds things to your image makes up elements and in that term is categorized as manipulated


Lightroom is non-destructive and so your images won't be 'touched' when edited. These alterations just are instructions in the Lightroom database. 
However, You can create an altered copy by exporting an image with edits. When you can call an image manipulated depends on Your standpoint (National Geographic i.e.). Technicaly every image is manipulated in some kind...


----------



## Jimmsp (Aug 16, 2015)

thommy said:


> Hi
> 
> I recently got a response in a forum that the Dehaze-function adds things to your image makes up elements and in that term is categorized as manipulated.
> Which, compared to contrast and color and so on that can be used to some degree without having to call it manipulated.
> ...



The Dehaze function does not "manipulate" in the way most contests and challenges define it - there are no new pixels added, or no pixels copied from one area and brought into a new area (eg, cloning). Dehaze might change the luminosity, perhaps the tint and saturation, and the local contrast and sharpening, and it applies that over the entire image, not just locally. It is just that some areas (like the distant sky) are affected more than others (like a close foreground).


----------



## thommy (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi

Thank's for the clarification, Roelof and Jim!

Thommy


----------



## Tony Jay (Aug 17, 2015)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> Lightroom is non-destructive and so your images won't be 'touched' when edited. These alterations just are instructions in the Lightroom database.
> However, You can create an altered copy by exporting an image with edits. *When you can call an image manipulated depends on Your standpoint (National Geographic i.e.). Technicaly every image is manipulated in some kind..*.


Interesting read.
National Geographic has come a long way in just a few years.
I was astonished to see that even multi-shot panorama's and HDR images are accepted (with the proviso's noted) - very different to their rigid approach just a short time ago.

Tony Jay


----------

